# Allpress



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Picked up some of their 'redchurch' signature blend yesterday.

Great looking shop/store with the roaster and open kitchen in full sight. Took a decent flat white also

Anyone had any experience with their beans?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I had a free espresso from Allpress at the 2011 London Coffee Festival and really enjoyed it. I've been meaning to buy some of their beans for a while - actually I might go and order some now. Let me know how you get on.

Edit: Hold the phone! £4 for delivery for a 250g bag!? I can't justify that unfortunately. I'm sure the coffee is lovely but if other roasters can keep it to £2 ish then I don't see why they can't. Maybe I'll just pick some up next time I'm in the area.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought a bag from them the other week. Guatamalen was all I remember. The guy was as helpful as he could be while not knowing anything. Don't know when it was roasted but it was what they were using as filter at the time so I guess it was pretty fresh. Made a pretty nice brew but nothing wow - pretty decent espresso too.

It went some way to regain my favour though. Fairly or not, I tend to hold grudges with tertiary sector businesses and a couple of years a go I had some bad service over a boiled egg there. Still not forgotten!


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

LSH - PM me your details and i'll put some in the mail to you.

Be interested to see if you can do a better job that my wasteful attempts thus far. Having to grind Waaaayy coarser than anything else i've recently had.

My latest hasbean order arrived same day so got lots to get thru'. Rather than let it go past best i'd rather pass some on.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

So Danm very kindly sent me 200g or so (for free no less!) And I've just been having a play and properly dialling it in.

Initial impressions were that its a lot darker than I expected (roasty smell). I was pulling shots 18g into 30g, 27s with the vst 18g, pretty nice looking pours. This was producing very smooth shots with lots of crema and great mouthfeel, but they didn't taste of much! Not bitter, not sour, no real acidity to speak of. I tweaked the temp from 91 to 92 which made an improvement. At 93 it was much better - Choc and nuts with a light acidity on the finish. There was still a roasty lingering taste, but if a darker roast is your thing then this could be a good blend for you.

There's always the other benefit of a dark roast - it makes a great canvas for latte art!


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad your enjoying it...the benefits of temp control ...hmmm


----------

